# What happened to the modified car scene?



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

As per the title.

I'm sure I'm not the only person that used to be in to this but it seems to have died on its ****. Why is that?

Obviously, the likes of Max Power is no longer around but at one stage there was 'Max Power Live' at the NEC.

How did it change so fast? 

I loved the modified scene, had 3 modified GT Turbos (one was a HUGE spec engine), a 2.0 Nova, a 2.0 C20LET Corsa Gsi (with nitrous etc on top) but now it's dead.

I get that people move on so the old 'modders' are probably now more bothered about doing the same with a house etc but why is there a serious lack of people taking pride in their car and putting their own stamp on it?

It was a great community to be involved in.

The most I see now is some sort of VW on coilovers. I don't see anything with transplants etc?

Is it because finance is so easily available? 

Discuss...

P.S. No disrespect intended but I could imagine a modified show should still have a greater pull than Waxstock?


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I've noticed a lot more early 20's driving round in brand new bmws, pcp will give them good cars. At that age it's all about status


----------



## Ant21 (Oct 12, 2013)

Leasing and status.. I think those two alone have completely killed the scene.

Shame really.


----------



## nac34 (May 4, 2006)

wayne451 said:


> As per the title.
> 
> I'm sure I'm not the only person that used to be in to this but it seems to have died on its ****. Why is that?
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same recently. I used to be into the modified cars and shows. Even had a feature in fast car with a previous car.
Still enjoy the modified car scene where credit is due, with the amount of work and effort that goes in to some cars. Just like detailing In some ways.

Still a few good shows about though, if your willing to travel for a good day out.

I also agree with the whole status thing and leasing/pcp makes it so easy. Latest car and latest phone seems to be the in thing.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Yup, its probably a result of the "have it now" generation being too proud to be seen in a used car of any sort - as said above, get the best Audi or Merc that you can finance. Small engine and the most OEM trim/accessories you can get.

Then mod your body with tats, piercings, fake bake and plastic surgery / steroids.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't think reality tv helps. I wonder how many think there going to be famous YouTube bloggers, that seems to be in the in thing.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I think they realised spending £40k on a Corsa maybe was not a good idea , and the revving its nuts off in a B&Q car park was pointless, just get M135i or A45 chip it and your the king of the highway ?


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Gone are the days with Saxos and big body kits and neons. I've seen some sights over the years near McDonald's car parks.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

It still alive and kicking in the Land Rover circles, I just need to get another one now.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

nac34 said:


> I was thinking the same recently. I used to be into the modified cars and shows. Even had a feature in fast car with a previous car.
> Still enjoy the modified car scene where credit is due, with the amount of work and effort that goes in to some cars. Just like detailing In some ways.
> 
> Still a few good shows about though, if your willing to travel for a good day out.
> ...


I used to love going to the shows in a huge convoy.

15-20 cars all going to the same place, all with the same 'mentality' even though some cars were crap. :lol:

Some of the best times in my life.

It's really sad that some people won't experience that feeling.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've modified my car , it does happen but I think it's few and far between now and I totally get your point.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I've modified my car , it does happen but I think it's few and far between now and I totally get your point.


I modified my car when it was on PCP.

Granted, it was silly boring things like OEM mud flaps, leather trim etc. Basically things that were there from the factory.

I now own it outright (first new car I've ever had!) but I'm looking at supercharge conversions etc but it'll still be pony compared to what I've had in the past.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It's maybe not so relevant on this site, but cars are just unloved materialistic items now. They are for show ahead of function and it's just a conveyor belt to move on to the next fashionable car of the moment. 

For all we look back on the chavvy Max Power scene there was genuinely a lot of passionate people with nice cars too. We always look at the bad part, but there was good. Car meets used to be huge. 

As above car finance has ruined the modifying scene. There is still plenty taking their chances with hidden modifications, but it's a different atmosphere now.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> It's maybe not so relevant on this site, but cars are just unloved materialistic items now. They are for show ahead of function and it's just a conveyor belt to move on to the next fashionable car of the moment.
> 
> For all we look back on the chavvy Max Power scene there was genuinely a lot of passionate people with nice cars too. We always look at the bad part, but there was good. Car meets used to be huge.
> 
> As above car finance has ruined the modifying scene. There is still plenty taking their chances with hidden modifications, but it's a different atmosphere now.


I don't know about your neck of the woods Kerr but I've been to a fair few car meets and the turns outs have been huge and very successful, I think the car meets are alive and kicking.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Although the ease of buying/leasing a relatively good car now is definitely a factor, I don’t think it is the main reason for the decline in modded cars at all. 

One of the reasons is that over the last 10+ years at least, cars have just become far less modifiable. When was the last time you saw a modern car with a standard din head unit? Try swapping out the integrated audio system in something like a modern Fiesta, changing the speakers and adding a sub. Gone are the days of opening a boot and finding speaker wire hangin out from under a pair of 6x9s cut into the parcel shelf. Same goes for engines, todays equivalent of tinkering with carbs and pistons is 25 minutes plugged into a laptop. 

The other, and I think the main reason is cost. Not specifically the cost of parts, more insurance. I know that insurance for young drivers has always been high but now it is just ridiculous, I have an 18 year old who has just passed his test and a 77bhp Punto is going to cost him upwards of 2k, the bog standard base model Corsa that he wanted was even more. Start adding mods onto that and it is just going to skyrocket. 

So it makes more sense to buy or lease a more expensive car, with the flashy bits already in place but to offset that with lower insurance costs.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The scene is still there, it died off for years, but has seen quite a comeback in recent years. 

I’ve been into modified cars for years, I used to help admin and run the Max Power forum back into the day, got free tickets to MPL, met some great friends (still to this day), but was never really into the big meets like used to happen at Guildford and so on. 

In recent times in the SW the like of PistonPokers have meets in Glos, WSM, Swindon and so on. Monthly meets quickly drew to hundreds of cars but litter and noise soon resulted in dispersion orders from the police. Last year some chunt in a Micra lost control at the Cheltenham meet and ploughed down some people and hit some cars. 

I’ve never been a fan of the “car park” meets, the usual actions of the few ruin it for the many. I used to go a few times a years to the monthly Jap meet at Reading Madejski with a few of the ATR owners, but even this “static” meet got shut down by the organisers last year due to behaviour of the few who think burnouts and donuts are acceptable in a crowded car park. 

Now it’s just the organised shows for me, Japfest, JDM Combe, Simply Jap etc and a few “get togethers” with the owners clubs. 

The scene is still there, perhaps more underground and more focused on power than bodykits, but you’ll find them all lurking on Facebook.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I don't know about your neck of the woods Kerr but I've been to a fair few car meets and the turns outs have been huge and very successful, I think the car meets are alive and kicking.


They aren't the size they were up here. England has a far higher population and always does better for participation.

Up here Strathclyde Park used to be a massive event most weekends. It's dead now.

Crail used to be massive for Max Power days. The queues were huge to get in and the fields went on for miles. These days the big meets are a fraction of that.

The meets now are full of all the generic cars.


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

You'll find many a modified road car in the hillclimb and sprint scene and the drivers take cars to the limit, sometimes over - oops.  Check out Doune speed hillclimb or even the Bo'ness revival meets which are always a great day out. 6.3L Chevy Corvette anyone? Open intakes wow! Loads of owners willing to chat about their cars too.


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

The “modified scene” is alive and well for VWs and Audis. I’m a member of owners forums, Facebook groups and my instagram feed is full of modified golfs, Audi RS cars, R8’s etc etc. All three cars at home are modified. There are several high profile VW/Audi events every year too - full of modified cars.

What I will say, is that most of the modified cars these days are a bit more subtle in appearance than a lot of the garbage you’d see in max power. People are more focused on making the car perform better, and look meaner - rather than badly fitting fibreglass bodykits and a lairy paintjob.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

The modified scene will always be around as long as people want to put their own identity on their vehicles thats different from standard...I.E from original manufactures specifications its still "modifying",so in my opinion its Alive and well:thumb:,"Maxpower" Looool.:lol:.SJ.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Taste's change. I think the modified car scene is still massive, or at least in my eyes it is. Just rather than hot hatches, bodykits & exhausts - its changed to the whole 'Low & Slow' scene/ vag ***. Which although i agree drives me up the wall, its no different in a way to making a Combat kitted Corsa :lol: - its just all down to taste!

Also, authorities clamped down massively on 'illegal' car meets (Had some amazing times at Stockport cruise & Festival park!) which didn't help things. However off the back of that Organised car shows/meets have multiplied, which is a safer more controlled way which benefits everyone! 

I do miss the good old days. But what the 'youngens' are doing now, are what will then be their good old days, right?!


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I have 'modified' my last 3 cars in one way or another 
It's all just dependant on what level you want to go to really 

I'm not sure about going to a meet tho, I'm not sociable enough for that


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I think the whole way people socialise or don't socialise has changed. You don't need to go out when you can look on Facebook.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

wish wash said:


> i think the whole way people socialise or don't socialise has changed. You don't need to go out when you can look on facebook.


this^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Years ago it was about modifying cars that didn't cost alot and you spent extra money on parts.
As said nowadays, youth don't follow those rules.
Finance deals, leasing, free insurance incentives all get people to buy newer cars.
People see old cars as crap and people want new cars all the time. Alot of the times people need to fill their egos buy having a new car with new reg, all the latest gear, much like mobile phones, latest clothes, all look at me look at me!

Fast and furious type styling has long gone, which imo is good in a way but the last show I went to was ultimate dubs last year, the amount of old cars is terrifying, it's like they have all disappeared
Seems to get in to shows, just smooth the bodywork, fit nice wheels and air suspension and your done. Everything is the same


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

ive 37 (just) so 20 years ago in th elate 90's when i forst passed it was novas etc. 

just been looking to see if ive nay old max power mags laying about to screen shot some of the mod prices, they was always cheap parts to be had. now as people have said to do anything on a new car is real expensive.

i think it really hit off with the introduction of the saxo VTR (group 8 insurnace) etc which followed with the C2 which was aimed at the mod scene. 

then comes easy credit, pcp, facebook as people have all said above.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Another factor is the constant changes to MOT rules that make it harder to comply unless features come as standard equipment.

Retrofitting xenon style HID headlights to cars that came with halogens as standard will become illegal from 2018.

There is going to be a lot of car owners in for a nasty shock this year come MOT time when the MOT report comes back as failed and 'major defect' with people having to put cars back to standard to pass the test.

It wont be long till MOTs require everything to be 'standard equipment'
So if you want big alloys/xenons/spoilers/bodykits these will have to be standard equipment fitted to the car at 1st manufacture.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Still plenty of meets near me but often ruined but the wrong kind of people turning up and some silly behaviour


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Richf said:


> Still plenty of meets near me but often ruined but the wrong kind of people turning up and some silly behaviour
> 
> Tuner Cars Leaving a Car Show - January 2018 - YouTube


I've never been to a large meet where there isn't more than a fair share of idiots. Lots of testosterone-fueled men always ends up with people overstepping the mark.

I wouldn't be standing against the barriers at the exit of an event like that. It still amazes me what people do knowing they are on camera. It also amazes me how many people crash when leaving an event.

I remember camping over at an event at Santa Pod. I don't think I even managed to get some sleep with people banging their cars off the rev limiter all night long.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I’m 33 so I grew up at the tail end of the mad Max Power days. I don’t think the modifying car scene has gone away, but there has been a shift in attitude. Look around you, and behind the people who are driving new cars you’ll find a huge retro scene where pre 1996 cars are becoming popluar among those who don’t want complex electronic systems and huge bills to contend with. The classic car scene is very OEM and to original spec. I took my 911 to a local show and was roasted because it has electric seats which were not available on the SC, only the Carerra (they are Carerra seats that were leather but when I rebuilt the car I recovered them in the correct SC material but kept the electric frames for modernity, like an OEM+ thing). Ridiculous really and puts you off going to other shows. Taste has changed so lairy mods are out of fashion but as more cars are sold on PCP it doesn’t matter if you want a mad colour because you don’t have to sell it at the end so more new cars are already coming in stand out colours and just a few mods will make them stand out from the crowd. Also finances have changed. It’s not a good idea to drop many £££ on a car when the age of the first time house buyer is considerably higher than it once was and people are spending longer in education so there are many more early 20’s in uni vs full time employment with sufficient funds to spend the money, hence the retro scene gaining traction as its cheaper to get in. I think back to the car conversations I had with students in my classes when I was teaching and there were a great many with genuine enthusiasm for cars. I am now a uni lecturer in my spare time and some of the students have some really nice mods on their cars of all ages. It’s just not how it was and that’s ok. I’ll stick to my OEM+ ideology and admire the great creations when I see them.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm still doing my bit for the scene.

Call it a satirical homage...


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

When i was younger it was magazines and car shows, now though most of the magazines have died off and the internet took over so now there are a lot more individual forums for owners etc where they arrange their own meets etc.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

The scene is still somewhat alive but things aren't what they used to be, in parts its brand new cars with air ride and a set of wheels all on finance 

The weekly meets are still very much alive but the constabulary are very much against them which is mainly down to the small % of idiots that attend to drive like **** or who's cars aren't strictly legal but if your within the law the meets are great although at my age I find myself questioning some people's ideas of modifying these days 

I've been into modifying my cars for a long time and went through the convoying to big shows for years but even those they've hiked the ticket prices through the roof to see car a I can see for free at the weekly meets 

I remember one year spending a small fortune and a week cleaning it, getting my car ready for one particular show that year for it to go totally unnoticed but it's what we did in those days 

The days of seeing a Citroen or fiesta with a transplant or an outrageous paint job or body kit are long gone its all about plugging a laptop in and running the biggest turbo possible 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

That's why golf r's are so popular. Cheap pcp deals and very easy to get the power out of them.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I think it also may be to do with car insurance 

I can remember my first car - it was a Pug 205 in maroon.

I had it painted in Metallic black, a bodykit, wheels and a massive wing at the back and it didn't do anything to insurance. Try doing that now and some insurers just refuse to cover you at all.


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

I remember the modifying scene well. This was my first car...










Oh to be 20 again lol


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

dchapman88 said:


> I have 'modified' my last 3 cars in one way or another
> It's all just dependant on what level you want to go to really
> 
> I'm not sure about going to a meet tho, I'm not sociable enough for that


You should try a meet chapman, even if it's just the once, they are good fun and a great day or morning out, especially on a nice day where people can appreciate your car as much as you appreciate there's. Plus you get to meet like minded people who share the same passion and you can develop friendships too


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Last supercar meet I went to a few years ago, quite a few cars got vandalised in the car park. Gorgeous Clio v6 got keyed to bits. The last time I've been to one.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> I took my 911 to a local show and was roasted because it has electric seats which were not available on the SC, only the Carerra (they are Carerra seats that were leather but when I rebuilt the car I recovered them in the correct SC material but kept the electric frames for modernity, like an OEM+ thing). Ridiculous really and puts you off going to other shows.


Tell me about it, this snobbery seems to be affecting everything. I personally love OEM+ type things. Nothing wrong with modernising a classic but keeping it somewhat authentic, your seats are a brilliant idea!



wish wash said:


> Last supercar meet I went to a few years ago, quite a few cars got vandalised in the car park. Gorgeous Clio v6 got keyed to bits. The last time I've been to one.


Disgusting behaviour, you get disrespectful  everywhere.

I'll be 30 this year so I was a teen when Max Power was all the rage, I can honestly hand on heart say that I know my taste hasn't changed. I've always been more into the mechanical side of things and have always thought these chavtastic cars were ridiculous.

I'd be more interested/enthusiastic in seeing say a 1998 BMW 520i SE in immaculate condition over a body kitted Toyota GT86 in OK condition any day of the week.

Don't get me wrong, if you modify something with OEM parts to make it subtly look nicer and to the layman wouldn't even notice it's not standard...I'm all for it.

A wide bodied turbo'd 350z that's actually used for drifting...again all for it, it fits that scene and is a tool for the purpose.

However, tacky bodykits on Novas etc...no no no no no no.

So as for the original post...It was a trend and it's passed and I think modifiers these days are looking to modify with purpose rather than because it's on trend. You only have to frequent barry boys to see the past 5 or so years...it's quietened down immensely.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Some of the scene these days can be a work of art. For example, this RX7 at JDM Combe last year had a 1970's RE front end, wide arches, insane pipework round the back...




























However, i really do miss those days of Max Power Live...


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Just come to Great Yarmouth on a Sunday evening... they all seem to be here, everything from 1lt polo’s scraping on the floor with traffic cone and cherry bomb exhausts.lol. Right up to a few lary idiots in c63’s that only seem to drive around at 7,000rpm in 2nd decorating leaving last weeks new tyres all over the road. What I do seem to notice is there’s far less big bass about, or they just too scared to give it the biggun, speaking of which I have a loft full of subs amps etc, maybe ile stack it in the rangy..lol


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Vids from a few Audi meets/shows I've been to over the past couple of years, featuring a fair few modified cars...





















There were plenty more, but I didn't make vids

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Those wanting a slice of modified nostalgia can, look no further :thumb: https://www.autoglym.com/blog/2016/10/13/plastic-fantastic-a-look-back-at-the-max-power-modified-car-era/


----------



## dexter101 (May 29, 2014)

I think the magazine industry dying off hasn't helped although the brand specific mags are still going (Total Vauxhall etc..) 

The days of 90's "excess" has gone and people have moved on to subtle modding. This also gets harder to make cars stand out. I remember going to PVS and seeing row after row of pretty much standard Astra VXRs... lovely but bit repetitive!

Also I think people now want "good quality mods". Cheap fibreglass body kits (even subtle ones) are scorned for being rubbish quality. 

I mod my car, always have but end up with very subtle things that most people wouldn't notice. When I started driving in 2011, I just ended up putting parts from better trim cars onto it. With the exception of after market lights etc. 

The scene has adapted but is still there.


I also find it interesting how some new cars coming out now seem to have been influenced to some extent by the modded car scene (in my opinion anyway...)

New MX5 appears to have a "bad boy bonnet"
Number of cars with "large exhaust trim" as opposed to small pea shooters you used to get, even on high spec cars.


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

Ahh, I miss those days. 
Completely agree with almost everything mentioned - insurance, fashion, finance deals etc. 
It’s probably why so many 30-something’s such as myself now have a ‘nice car’ we take pride in polishing up have ended up on here...!!

I don’t miss fibreglassing my ‘5mm off the floor front splitter and rattle canning it’ every other weekend though like in my younger days lol


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

After reading this thread i started to look at ebay at old max power mags etc and bagged a bargain of 71 magazines of max power and fast car for 17 quid


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Going by the cars at the Ponderosa café yesterday the modified scene is alive and well, no more tasteful than it ever was but alive all the same


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

There is still a modified scene but it's definitely evolved from when I was first driving. I past my test at the end of 1999, the early 2000s were an interesting time for modified cars. 

It was all about having the biggest wheels you could fit on a Saxo or putting a Jap style kit on a Corsa. Silly, garish, over the top yet kinda fun and a two fingers up to all the 'normal' car drivers out there. As I got older and could afford the performance I tended to go for faster cars that I didn't feel warranted modification. 

That said there is still a big scene but it's more divided up. You have all the VW lot who get very excited about a VAG motor, usually sitting on air ride, split rims etc. Sadly they seem quite generic. There's still a Jap scene etc etc. 

I definitely think that finance and accessibility of newer/more expensive cars probably doesn't help. Rather than plough money into an older used motor, the 'youth' can get a new/nearly new car on X amount a month and not think too much of it.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

This is the reason it's died.... :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercedes-Benz-CLS320-3-0CDi-7G-Tronic-320-2006-56-REG/162824264221

Nuff Said. :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Starbuck88 said:


> This is the reason it's died.... :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercedes-Benz-CLS320-3-0CDi-7G-Tronic-320-2006-56-REG/162824264221
> 
> Nuff Said. :lol:


That looks terrible. I'm sure I saw it ages ago on auto****e, so it must have been knocking about for sale for a fair while. Although I'm sure anyone with more brain cells than eyes can understand why.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

PCP makes it very easy for new drivers to get some nice motors. Twenty plus years ago as a new driver we had to save for years and work our way up the car ladder so to speak and there was also the true time of built not bought. I guess as well Insurance also kills car modifying with insurance going through the roof if you so much as put a sticker on your motor to make it different let alone remaps and air filters. If you can find a WH smith in your area there are still plenty of specialist and modified car mags available and if you look at the santa pod web site there are weekends dedicated to all manner of makes and types of car. I still think insurance puts a lot of people off doing anything to their car these days!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

^ This^ 
Young lass next door has got a new boyfriend, he's 18 and has a brand new Ford Fiesta on pcp. If I did this when I passed my test my parent would of killed me, how times have changed. Not sure for the better though.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

wish wash said:


> ^ This^
> Young lass next door has got a new boyfriend, he's 18 and has a brand new Ford Fiesta on pcp. If I did this when I passed my test my parent would of killed me, how times have changed. Not sure for the better though.


I remember a thing on the TV a few years back where a young lad had passed his test and weeks later he went to the local ford dealer and got himself a new focus on finance. His parents went crazy as he couldn't even afford the repayments. I'm not sure this would happen these days with all the credit checks etc but if you pass a credit check it still doesn't mean you can afford the car. I think its the signs of todays society why save up when you can have it now!?! I worked so hard to save for my cars and I appreciated them all the more for it. People may have seen some of my other posts but I currently saving hard for a new car at the moment (in my 40's). If you can afford it there is nothing wrong with finance at all. Personally I hate being committed to monthly payments but everyones different.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

My first two cars cost me £100 each, the first one had more wob in it than metal, although it was a FIAT so it was to be expected. The second one was a Ford and no better, but I was earning more money so could afford the local blacksmith to weld bloody great plates over the holes 

Kids now a days think they're entitled to cars 100 times that.


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

I used to love the tunnel runs. Meet up at Thurrock services or Thurrock Tesco, wait until the Dartford toll was free, shoot over the bridge and come back blasting through the tunnel with the guy in the 1ltr trying to film it on his phone but getting nothing but wind noise lol


----------

